# Sand and dirt...



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm just wondering what is everyone's thoughts on using dirt with sand? As I'm planning on using a thin (maybe at most 1/3 inch) layer of dirt underneath some playsand (sitting at around 3/4's inches as it stands, could increase/decrease if need be), Thoughts anyone?


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

I've used dirt capped by playsand in two tanks, with mixed results.

1 - 10 gal. Worked great, especially for plants that throw runners (dwarf sag, vals). I've had this setup since the beginning of the year atleast. The only problem is, when you uproot plants. I use mine as a grow tank, so there's a lot of uprooting. What ends up happening is, the heavier playsand sinks to the bottom, and the lighter dirt comes to the top every time u uproot, so it looks splotchy (incase yours is a display tank).

2 - 15 gal. In this tank, I did the substrate and cap. I left it with a HOB filter (to agitate water). Plan was to leave it a week before setting it up. On the 6th day, the substrate exploded due to gas build up. Dirt bubbled up like lava flow, and didn't stop until the entire cap had been swapped. when it settled, the sand was on the bottom, and the dirt was on the top...and everywhere. 

If you are going to plant 'one time', and not uproot regularly, or if you mainly have plants that throw runners, then go with sand cap, but even then, I'd make sure that I put in some MTS right from the start, or poke holes in the substrate regularly for the first little while until the plants are established. Otherwise, I'd go with a gravel cap. Less mess.

Al.


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mlevi said:


> I've used dirt capped by playsand in two tanks, with mixed results.
> 
> 1 - 10 gal. Worked great, especially for plants that throw runners (dwarf sag, vals). I've had this setup since the beginning of the year atleast. The only problem is, when you uproot plants. I use mine as a grow tank, so there's a lot of uprooting. What ends up happening is, the heavier playsand sinks to the bottom, and the lighter dirt comes to the top every time u uproot, so it looks splotchy (incase yours is a display tank).
> 
> ...


I plan on hopefully rarely to never uprooting plants so I should be okay then. As well, I'll probably get some MTS and vent the substrate myself, as I do so for all my tanks anyways


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I tried this before and had bad results. All the soil mixed into the sand and it was really noticeable on top on the play sand. not visually appealing


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Fishlover02 said:


> I'm just wondering what is everyone's thoughts on using dirt with sand? As I'm planning on using a thin (maybe at most 1/3 inch) layer of dirt underneath some playsand (sitting at around 3/4's inches as it stands, could increase/decrease if need be), Thoughts anyone?


You'll want a much thicker layer of sand on top, something like 2 inches.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I recommend gravel cap instead of sand, the darker the better


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

solarz said:


> You'll want a much thicker layer of sand on top, something like 2 inches.


Yeah that's what I was thinking...


----------



## Fishlover02 (Feb 25, 2013)

Alright, so I dirted it, with clay, and the play sand... so far so good


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

You can pick up specialty soil for aquatic plants from Sheridan Nurseries for like $12.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> You can pick up specialty soil for aquatic plants from Sheridan Nurseries for like $12.


Do you, perchance, have the name?
Sheridan is quite close to my home, and I'd love to check out this soil.

Al.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I don't have the name, but if you go into the pond section, it should be by the live plants. The Hyacith and Lily's specifically. Just ask somebody in the pond section if you can't find it. I may be going there tomorrow so if I do I'll make note of the name for you, but mine's the Markham Location, so I don't know if yours in the same.


----------



## Mlevi (Jan 28, 2012)

Ryan.Wilton said:


> I don't have the name, but if you go into the pond section, it should be by the live plants. The Hyacith and Lily's specifically. Just ask somebody in the pond section if you can't find it. I may be going there tomorrow so if I do I'll make note of the name for you, but mine's the Markham Location, so I don't know if yours in the same.


If you could, that'd be kewl. I'm planning to go next week. I remember years ago, they used to carry Shultz Aqua Soil. But ain't seen any at garden centres in years. The price that some of these 'specialty' soils for aquariums sell at, they should come with a condo built on the soil. For something that's essentially a variation of fired clay, things sure have gone steep. Its like back in the days when car mods were affordable...along came the kids with deep pockets and daddy's checkbooks, and the cost of the hobby just skyrocketed 

Al.


----------

